# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الشــلل الربـــاعـي

## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

{وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهوَا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌ لَكُمْ وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لا َتَعْلَمُونَ} 
اخواني .. اخواتي .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
انقل لكم معلومات مبسطة عن الشلل الرباعي . 
ما هو الشلل الدماغي..؟ 
الشلل الدماغي 
هو إصابة الدماغ في وقت تكون القشرة الدماغية المسئولة عن الحركة غير مكتملة النمو وتحدث هذه الإصابة إما 
داخل الرحم أو خلال السنوات الخمس الأولى من عمر الطفل وقد عرف العلماء الشلل الدماغي عام 1964م 
على انه اضطراب في الحركة و استقامة الجسم نتيجة لإصابة الدماغ الغير مكتمل بعيب. والشلل الدماغي هو 
وصف غير محدد لعجز الحركة بيداء عند الولادة أو في الأشهر الأولى من الحياة وسببه عطل في الدماغ ليس 
عارضيا بل عطب نهائي يعبر عن نفسه على امتداد مراحل النمو بقصور ذهني وحركي كما انه ليس وراثيا
أو معديا أو متزايد المضاعفات أو سبب للموت المباشر . 
هناك اضطرابات حسية مصاحبه للشلل الرباعي منها اضطرابات كلاميه ولغويه ..
تقدر نسبة الأطفال المصابين بالشلل الدماغي والذين يعانون من اضطرابات كلاميه ولغويه بحوالي 50% وتندرج هذه الاضطرابات ضمن الأشكال التالية: 
الحبسة الكلامية : تكون ناتجة عن تلف مناطق الكلام في الدماغ ويصبح الطفل غير قادر على الكلام أو غير قادر على اكتساب اللغة واستخدامها. 
عسر الكلام : وهو ناتج عن عدم القدرة على ضبط الحركات العضلية للسان والشفاه وعادة يرافق هذه الحالة تعبيرات غير عاديه عند الطفل وسيلان اللعاب .  
كما نجد عدة مشاكل في النطق واللغة عند أطفال الشلل الدماغي فيكون لفظهم لأكثرية الأحرف غير واضح 
خاصة لفظهم للأحرف التي تكون برأس اللسان كما إن إقفال سقف الحلق عشوائيا يؤدي إلى صوت يشبه صوت
المصابين بثقب بالحلق إضافة إلى أنهم يعانون من صعوبة بالسيطرة على حركات اللسان وعضلات التنفس ومن 
العيوب الشائعة جدا بين أطفال الشلل الدماغي هي عيوب الكلام الناتجة عن خلل في التحكم العصبي لإلية 
الكلام نتيجة الإصابة ويمكن تصنيفها كما يلي : 
الحبسه التقلصية : بطء في حركة اللسان والشفاه مع ثبات حدة الكلام. 
الحبسه الرخوة: تتميز بضعف وارتخاء وضمور حركات النطق 
الحبسه الترنحية: يتميز بعدم دقة الحركة  
الحبسة المختلطة : وهي تجمع بين الرخوه والتشنجيه ويظهر الرنين الأنفي نتيجة لخلل
في حركة الصمام أللهائي ألبلعومي . 
*الإعاقة البصرية: 
يعاني ما يقارب 7% من حالات الشلل الدماغي من ضعف بصري شديد وتشمل على قصر النظر والحول أو فقدان البصر وهناك مشكلات مرتبطة بالإدراك البصري والتوازن البصري- الحركي. 
*الإعاقة السمعية: 
يعاني أطفال الشلل الدماغي من صعوبات في السمع واضطرابات في النطق وتشير الدراسات إن من 10% منهم يعانون من فقدان السمع . 
أسباب حدوث الشلل الرباعي:-  
*عوامل ما قبل الولادة : 
مثل بعض الإمراض ( إصابة الأم بالحصبة الألمانية – نقص لأوكسجين الواصل إلى الجنين _ عدم توافق فئة الدم 
بين الأم والأب إذا كان الأب Rh+ والأم Rh_)
المشاكل التي ممكن إن تعاني منها الأم أثناء فترة الحمل مثل السكري أو تسمم الحمل أو تشوهات الحوض
أو صغر حجم الحوض – ارتفاع ضغط الدم- تناول عقاقير لا تتلائم مع الحمل- نقص الأوكسجين أو التغذية أثناء 
الحمل أو الإصابة بالنزيف - ضعف المرأة الحامل وعدم اكتمال أو كفاية وظائف الأعضاء لديها -
وضعية الجنين داخل الرحم- التدخين - الأجواء الملوثة والمسكرات - الولادة المبكرة . 
* عوامل أثناء الولادة : 
كنقص الأوكسجين حيث أن تأخر الطفل في التنفس يؤدي إلى عطب الخلايا الدماغية وجفافها
- نقص كمية الماء في الجسم – الالتهابات الفيروسية - نقص الأوكسجين نتيجة للاختناق كالتسمم بالغاز
آو الغرق بالمياه –الجلطات الدموية في الدماغ- التسمم بالطلاء الرصاصي للفخار والمبيدات. 

* في السنوات الأولى من عمر الطفل : 
قد يولد الطفل سليم ويستمر كذلك فترة من الزمن بعد ذلك تظهر عليه أعراض الشلل الدماغي وذلك للأسباب التالية :
(التسمم بالرصاص و إصابة الدماغ بصدمه أو نار أو حوادث – سؤ معاملة الأطفال كالضرب على الرأس
- إمراض معديه وخطيرة مثل السحايا . 
الصفات العامه للشلل الدماغي : 
قد تتأخر عند بعض الأطفال المظاهر الواضحة والبعض يمكن إن يعانون من مظاهر واضحة وشديدة منذ الولادة 
وتبدو المظاهر السلوكية بعدم المقدرة على التركيز واضطراب وعِناد وانزعاج واضطرابات عاطفيه كما تبدو 
المظاهر الحركية واضحة بينما50% من الأطفال تخف حدة الإعاقة الحركية عند بلوغهم السابعة من العمر إضافة 
إلى نوبات صرعيه وتوتر في العضلات وعدم تنسيق العضلات واضطراب الشعور بالبرودة أو الحرارة أو الألم 
واضطراب في حاسة البصر والسمع ويتميز الشلل الدماغي باضطراب عصبي مركزي وشامل ينعكس على
مختلف الوظائف نسبه كبيره من المصابين بالشلل الدماغي يعانون من التخلف العقلي ومؤشر الذكاء عندهم 
ادني من 70 كما إن نسبه منهم يعانون من مشاكل سمعيه ومن اضطراب في البصر أو من القراءة المعكوسة
ويوجد صعوبة في إطعام الأولاد المصابون بالشلل الدماغي لعدم استطاعتهم التحكم بالعضلات التي تؤدي إلى
فتح وأطباق الفم والشفاه وتحرك اللسان واستمرارية العض الغريزي إضافة إلى الأضرار في إفراز اللعاب ويوجد
اضطراب في حركة الأمعاء وكسل سير الطعام لذلك يعاني الأطفال من الإمساك إضافة إلى اضطراب شديد في
المهارات اليدوية مما تجد صعوبة ف عملية إلباس ونزع الثياب وتوجد تشوهات في المفاصل وذلك لحدة أنشداد
أو ارتخاء العضلات . 

أنواع الشلل الدمــاغي . 
* شلل دماغي تشنجي :  
ينجم عن إصابة القشرة الدماغية ويشكل 65% من إصابات الشلل الدماغي ويتميز بوجود صلابة
وتيبس وتقلص في العضلات مما يودي إلى عدم تجانس الحركات. 
وتختلف درجة التيبس بين مصاب وأخر لكنهم يتشابهون في وضع الجلوس وحركات محدودة ذات طابع واح
تودي مع مرور الوقت إلى تشوهات قواميه كانحناء الظهر أو تشوه الركبتين والأصابع.
ويأخذ التشنج السمة الأبرز في هذا النوع. 
* شلل دماغي ارتعاشي : 
ويعني تحرك الذراعين والساقين والرأس أو أي جزء من الجسم بشكل لا يتحكم به المصاب وتكون الحركات 
سريعة وراقصه أو بطيئة حيث تتزايد الحركات عند التوتر وتتوقف عند النوم. 
* شلل دماغي ارتخائي :  
سببه إصابة المخيخ وهو قسم من الدماغ يسيطر على التوازن – لا يحدث تأخر عقلي أو حالات صرع بل يوجد 
رخاوة في المفاصل و خلل في التوازن خاصة عند المشي وخلل في دقة حركة اليدين وتقطع في النطق وحركة 
سريعة وغير أراديه للعينين كما تكون فيه العضلات ضعيفة ومرتخية. 
* الشلل الدماغي التيبسي : 
يعتبر بالغ الحدة ويتميز بالتوتر المستمر وصعوبة الحركة يصاحبه صغر في حجم الدماغ وتخلف عقلي شديد. 
5** شلل دماغي مختلط:  
وتكون الإصابة مختلفة ما بين الشلل التشنجي وأشكال أخرى من الشلل الرباعي . 
كيف يمكننا تصنيف الشلل الرباعي...؟ 
ويمكن تصنيف الشلل الدماغي على حسب الجزء المصاب في الجسم :
*شلل طرف واحد : حيث تكون فيه الإصابة في الساق أو الذراع
* شلل ثنائي طرفين : شائع أكثر عند الخدج وتكون الإصابة به للساقين وقد تكون للذراعين لكن عادة تكون
اصابة الساقين أكثر. 
المشي في هذه الحالة إذا حصل فانه يكون على رؤوس الأصابع وفي الحالات الصعبة تكون الساقين
في وضع المقص . 
* الشلل الدماغي النصفي : تتشنج فيه الذراع والساق من نفس الجهة و الجهة اليمنى تصاب أكثر من الجهة اليسرى ويكون هناك نقص في
استعمال الجهة المصابة خاصة لأصابع اليد أما المشي فيكون دائريا كما يوجد 
نقص في الإحساس باليد المصابة و ثلث هؤلاء الأطفال يعانون من الصرع وربعهم مصابون بالتخلف العقلي . 
* الشلل الرباعي : هو الشلل الذي يؤدي إلى عدم القدرة على الحركة المستقلة أو الوقوف أو المشي 
والجلوس ويرافق هذا الشلل إعاقات ذهنيه ونطقيه وتشنج في الوركين والكاحلين يجعل الساق في وضع المقص
كذلك تشنج في المرفقين والزندين ويجعل الذراعيين في وضع نصف مثنى مع قلة حركه الأطراف والمفاصل 
ومشكلات في اللفظ والبلع وحركات مستمرة غير أراديه خاصة في الكاحلين . 


كيفية تشخيص المرض : 
تندرج الإصابة بالشلل الدماغي : 
بسيطة : خلل في ضبط دقه الحركة.
متوسطه: خلل في الحركات الكبيرة والدقيقة والكلام ولكن لا يؤثر على أداء الأنشطة اليومية.
شديدة: عدم القدرة على أداء أنشطه الحياة اليومية العادية أو التواصل 
..
من هنا لا بد من تدخل عدد من الأطباء والأخصائيين في التخصصات المختلفة والقيام بما يلي. 
1- فحص عصبي وفحص حركي
2- فحص روتيني للأنف والإذن والحنجرة
3- فحص روتيني للسمع
4- تقييم قدرات الإدراك الذهني
5- فحص تخاطبي لتقييم الوظائف البدائية لجهاز النطق .
6- الاختبارات التشخيصية والفحوصات المخبرية . 
مؤشرات التي تدل على الإصابة بالشلل الدماغي:
- ازرقاق لون الطفل.
- صعوبة المص والبلع والمضغ.
- لا يدير الرأس باتجاه الحلمة عند لمس خده.
- يتأخر بفتح فمه ليتلقف الحلمة عند مقاربتها لفمه.
- يظهر حساسية للتلامس الجسدي إما بالبكاء أو الهدوء أو تحريك الجسم.
- يظهر تقلص في الذراعين أو الساقين بشكل غير طبيعي.
- بطيء الحركة وعدم القدرة على التحرك بمفرده.
- ضعف وعدم السيطره على عضلات الرقبة.
- يبكي بطريقه مختلفة طبقا لنوع الإزعاج.
- يبكي عند تغير وضعه .
- ترك إبهامه منقبضة داخل قبضة اليد.
- لا يستطيع إن يثبت رأسه وسط جسمه.
- يعاني من متابعة الجسم الذي يتحرك أمامه .
- تأخر في استعمال اليدين .
- تأخر في الجلوس.
- ارتخاء في العضلات.
- يستجيب لتعابير الوجه بطريقه ملفته للانتباه.
- لا يحافظ على رأسه وصدره منتصبين أثناء استلقائه.
- لا يستطيع الاستلقاء على بطنه مستندا على ساعديه .
- يدفع برأسه للخلف عندما يُحمل .
- لا يحرك الأشياء من يد إلى أخرى .
- يحني ظهره عند إجلاسه .
- يقوم بحركات في اللسان داخل فمه أو خارجه.
- حاد المزاج وكثير الصراخ.
- يمد رجليه عندما يتم ثنيهما .
- عدم الاستقرار في النوم.
- يتأخر في الوقوف.
- ضعف في التركيز البصري للمثيرات.
- ارتخاء العضلات.
- حركات تلقائية.
- تيبس في الجسم عند حمله .
- بطء بالتطور
- تقيؤ عند البلع.
- التأخر والبطء في الكلام.
- اضطرابات في السمع والنطق .

إن التدخل المبكر في البرامج العلاجية والتأهيليه تعمل على التخفيف من تأثيرات الإعاقة . 
إن الشلل الدماغ حاله غير قابله للشفاء ولكن إذا قدم للمصاب برامج علاجيه مبكرة فان حالته ستتحسن.

الإجراءات الوقائية :
"بالنسبة للام أثناء فترة الحمل والولادة"
- العناية بالأم الحامل أثناء الحمل وقبله.
- أجراء الفحص قبل الزواج للتأكد من توافق الدم
- متابعة الفحوصات الطبية أثناء الحمل.
- فحص ضغط الدم واسكر بشكل دوري.
- إتباع نظام غذائي.
- عدم تناول العقاقير الطبية ولاسيما الشعبية وبدون استشارة الطبيب.
- الابتعاد عن الأجواء الملوثة ومراكز الأشعة .
- ضرورة أن تكون الولادة في المستشفى المتخصص .
- التأكيد على أهمية الرضاعة من الصدر.
"بالنسبة للطفل" 
- إجراء الفحوصات الدورية ومراقبة النمو والتطور للطفل لاسيما التطور الحركي.
- إعطاء اللقاحات الأزمة.
- الانتباه إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الطفل ومراجعة الطبيب .
- الحذر من الإسهال وخاصة المترافق مع تقئ
- الانتباه إلى انتفاخات بالرأس.
- الانتباه من التعرض إلى الاختناق أو السقوط.

أبعد الله عنكم كل سوء وحماكم من كل أذى .
اختكم / اميرة باحساسي

----------


## كبرياء

*طرح رآئع ..* 
*ومعلومآت مفيدهـ ...* 
*وهالزمن وتغيرآتهـ بعد مآتقصر على الحوآمل ...* 
*أإأمم يسـلموو على المعلومآت القيمهـ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..*
*كبريآء*

----------


## سيطلع الصبح

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع ..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *طرح رآئع ..* 
> *ومعلومآت مفيدهـ ...* 
> *وهالزمن وتغيرآتهـ بعد مآتقصر على الحوآمل ...* 
> *أإأمم يسـلموو على المعلومآت القيمهـ ...* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
> *لآعدمـ ..*
> 
> *كبريآء*



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*كبرياء*
*يعطيج الف عافية على حضورج الدائم*
*تسلمي خيتو ولا حرمنا ربي منج .*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> مشكوره اختي على الموضوع ..



 
 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*العفو اختي ,*
*تسلمي ع التواجد .*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*[..أميرة باحساسي..]*

*يعطيـــــــــك ألف عاافيه ع الطرح المميز*

*ماانحرم جديدك*

*سلامي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

امورة 


تسلمي يا الغلا 


على الموضوع القيم 

ما ننحرم جديدك 


دمتي بخير

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *[..أميرة باحساسي..]* 
> *يعطيـــــــــك ألف عاافيه ع الطرح المميز* 
> *ماانحرم جديدك* 
> 
> *سلامي*







> امورة 
> 
> 
> تسلمي يا الغلا 
> 
> 
> على الموضوع القيم 
> 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> ...




كروزة
سوويت ..
مشكورات على التواااجد
ربي يعافيكم ويخليكم .

----------


## رضاوي

تسلمي أختي على هالموضوع المهم جدا 
لاني شفت حاله مشابها
  والاعراض الي ذكرتيهاكلهاموجوده عندها 
الله يعافيها ويمن عليها بالشفاء يالله0000

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> تسلمي أختي على هالموضوع المهم جدا







> الله يسلمك ويسلم غاليك ..
> لاني شفت حاله مشابها
> والاعراض الي ذكرتيهاكلهاموجوده عندها 
> الله يعافيها ويمن عليها بالشفاء يالله0000



الله يعاافيها ويشافيها .. ويبعد عنك كل سوء
بحق محمد واله .. شكرا لتواجدك .
دمت بخير .

----------

